# Strut Bar/Sway bar



## fkmfkm (Apr 29, 2005)

Is this two the same ? Does it help the handling of the car ?


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

There not the same. A strut bar connects the top of two strut towers on the same axle. A sway bar goes underneath the car and connects the chassis to the suspension arms on the same axle. And yes they will both help your handling.


----------



## fkmfkm (Apr 29, 2005)

98Midnight said:


> There not the same. A strut bar connects the top of two strut towers on the same axle. A sway bar goes underneath the car and connects the chassis to the suspension arms on the same axle. And yes they will both help your handling.



Thanks for the reply..

I am on B14. Is the stock sway bar sufficient ? 

It does not come with a strut bar.. guess I will add one..


----------



## Shawn B (Oct 5, 2005)

fkmfkm said:


> Thanks for the reply..
> 
> *I am on B14. Is the stock sway bar sufficient ?*
> 
> It does not come with a strut bar.. guess I will add one..


Sufficient for what exactly? Street use? Sure. Autocross or road-racing...probably not. 

The best sway bars for your B14 are made by Progress. If you want more performance for a street application, you probably would be best served by buying the Progress rear sway bar (three-way adjustable with hiem-link ends) and set it on "soft" or "medium". Careful setting it on the hardest setting, you may end up going backwards down the road. LOL. Keep your OEM front sway bar.

If you are heavily into autocross or road-racing, you'll need both the front and rear Progress sway bars. Along with coil-overs (Progress, Tien, GC, etc...) or a standard strut/spring upgrade (KYB/AGX's or shortened Koni struts, mated with Hyperco springs).


----------



## fkmfkm (Apr 29, 2005)

Shawn B said:


> Sufficient for what exactly? Street use? Sure. Autocross or road-racing...probably not.
> 
> The best sway bars for your B14 are made by Progress. If you want more performance for a street application, you probably would be best served by buying the Progress rear sway bar (three-way adjustable with hiem-link ends) and set it on "soft" or "medium". Careful setting it on the hardest setting, you may end up going backwards down the road. LOL. Keep your OEM front sway bar.
> 
> If you are heavily into autocross or road-racing, you'll need both the front and rear Progress sway bars. Along with coil-overs (Progress, Tien, GC, etc...) or a standard strut/spring upgrade (KYB/AGX's or shortened Koni struts, mated with Hyperco springs).


I dont race just street use....

I am in malaysia..so i dont have acces to Progress.

I just can get from http://www.ultraracing.com.my/vehiclemodel/nissan/nissan.htm

now they have 2 point fix strut bar for b14..thats all i have here in Msia..


----------

